# A natural cure for Constipation - worked for me



## raym0nd (Nov 28, 2010)

Natural cure for "FAST" RELIEF - this one works for me. FAST means constipation will end after 3 to 7 days. My constipation decreased after 3 days.*NOTE - This approach requires you to wake up early (5-6am)and put some effort. If you cannot do so for some reason --- DO NOT READ FURTHER. **A REMEDY FOR CONSTIPATION : Wheat Grass juice.* (together with a little yoga + pranayam - *COMPULSORY*)*WHAT IS WHEAT GRASS ? *It is the plant that one gets after sowing seeds of WHEAT. Let the plant grow to a height of about 3-4 inches - . Once the plants are tall enough, they are uprooted for use. *NOTE* - for people with CELIAC/COELIAC DISEASE - i read "living gluten free for dummies" which says that wheat grass is free of gluten. Confirm this from other sources to be sure.*THINGS YOU NEED TO MAKE THE JUICE : *(1) Wheat seeds - (one pound approx.)--Get seeds that can grow into plants. Some types of seeds cannot grow as they are only meant to be eaten and not to be used for growing.--Ensure that the seeds are a natural/native variety of wheat. Avoid the genetically modified ones - i have certain reservations about them.(2) The right soil - (enough for the seven pots below)--The soil must be good for growing wheat. Do not worry,you can get it in your home if you live in states like California. If you live in a place(with desert climate) like Las Vegas, you might find it difficult. --The soil must be naturally fertilized, free of pollutants and artificial fertilizers. So ask the guy at the nursery, that the soil meets these requirements. --DO NOT add any artificial fertilizers like urea. You may add natural fertilizers like dry leaves,dry lawn grass etc if you wish.(3) A juice mixer/ mixer grinder - preferably electronic(4) A measuring glass (optional)(5) 7 small potsOr you can divide your home garden into 7 small parts. *HOW TO GROW IT :*(1) GROWING THE PLANTSPut about a fistful of seeds into ONE pot/part in your garden . let it grow to about 3-4 inches. This can take between 5-9 days,depending on the season and soil. On the second day,put seeds into the second pot. On the third day,put seeds into third pot etc.(2) USING THE PLANTSThe plant can be used once it is 3-4 inches tall. Uproot a handful of the plant in the first pot. The next day, you will remove plants from another pot and so on. *HOW TO MAKE THE JUICE :*(1) Take the wheat grass. Clean it thoroughly with water. Then, cut the white part of the grass and throw it. Keep only the green part. (2) Put this grass and a few drops of water in the mixer grinder. Grind it till it becomes pulp. (3) Put this pulp in a tea strainer and extract the juice in a bowl/glass made of GLASS. *DOSAGE* : (IMPORTANT)(1) WHEN TO HAVE IT - Wake up early in the morning, about 6 am - there is a good reason for waking up early (see bottom).(2) HOW TO HAVE IT - Drink about 50 ml of this juice ON AN *EMPTY STOMACH*. *THEN, DO NOT EAT ANYTHING FOR TWO HOURS*. When i felt thirsty, i drank water after about only after about 30 minutes after i had the juice. Besides that, I do not drink any fruit juice,tea etc after i drink this juice . I do not know if those can be drunk after this juice. *NOTE* - Some people (like me) may get diarrea/loose stools after having 50 ml. If that happens drink about 10ml of juice, or a little more . And from tomorrow, take enough grass to make 10 ml - we do not want to waste the grass !ALSO - TO GET MAXIMUM RELIEF, DO YOGA AND PRANYAM FOR CONSTIPATION (SEE MY LINK AT THE BOTTOM FOR YOGA) These yoga postures for constipation are easy. *WARNING* - some of you might be TEMPTED to make all the juice at once,store it in the fridge and drink a little everyday. DO NOT DO THIS...ITS BETTER TO HAVE FRESH JUICE. I dont know if the quality of the juice remains good if you do it this way.Avoid the temptation. IF THIS DOES NOT WORK FOR YOU --- there are more natural cures ,some are more convenient and easier. you can see them in a video in another post by me. Alternately, continue to have whichever laxative your doctor gave you(although i avoid that) and do yoga and pranayam *FOR CONSTIPATION*. For more info in my post click the link below : http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/132918-my-perspective-and-personal-experiences-with-ibs-c-and-fistulaAs an aside,why do i put emphasis on waking up early ?The above method requires that you DO NOT consume ANY FOOD for 2 hours after you drink wheat grass juice. Lets say you had dinner at 9pm and wake up at 9am the next day - that is a 12 hour gap. Your body has been hungry for quite some time,right?. So,you must have breakfast as soon as possible. But, if you have the juice, you will have to wait for another 2 hours before you finally get to have breakfast at 11 am ---BAD...it can cause burning in the stomach and gas. good luck and get well soon...PS - if you have any comments or anything that you wish to convey please post them as a reply.


----------

